# Oh My - So many baby German Gold Rams



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Very nice. Congrats.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice soundtrack!:lol: Looking good!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Excellent! Congrats.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool. That is a lot of babies for sure.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The first batch was eaten on the first day they started swimming. It happpened after I turned off the light.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Move the parents into another tank


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have another tank. No space for another tank. They are in a 10g tank.

I will let the parents raise them naturally.



arash53 said:


> Move the parents into another tank


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Move the babies into my tanks :lol: Oh no, saving that for Rick's discus challenge.

Great job Wayne.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice Wayne, you will probably need to set up a grow out tank for the babies in the near future. You have so many mouths to feed, they may eat you out of house and home. Lol.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

The babies survived the first night. I dimmed the light and in a few actions the parents directed the babies to huddle together at the bottom of a pit to sleep.
Don't you wish your kids are like that.

I wish I can show you a video, but my camera is not good at night recording.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow thats a lot of babies lol u will need another tank wait till hey start growing


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Booyaa! very nice... almost like my old convicts - tons of fry and really good parenting.

good vid, too


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

very cute babies,,
congr...


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Video showing fry gather together to sleep:


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the video, is so cute how they all get together and mom looking after them...really nice  Now i want to get some same with the blue ones lol


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. This is the best part of this hobby IMHO.


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

For some reason my previous attempts to raise German Blue Rams were not as successful. The parents always eat the eggs. This is my lucky pair.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

A beautiful family of fish! Congratulations. I enjoyed the videos.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice videos, thanks for sharing !


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately things have gone bad for these guys: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-livestock-25/fs-selling-my-gold-ram-make-me-offer-25075/

Sorry again for your loss. They were beautiful.


----------

